# My Tanks; Dial-up Warning



## Ethos (Sep 11, 2005)

10 Gallons:
























5 Gallon:








55 Gallon
(These pictures are about 2 weeks old - Currently, this tank has been planted and has a dozen Whit clouds)

































My bettas









(I cant find a photo of my blue Betta, but I'll post it as soon as I find one...) :fish: :fish: :fish:


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

I really like the ten gallon on the bottom and the 55! they look really nice! The others are neat, they just aren't my style.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Nice shots! I'd love to see one of your 55 with the plants!


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

Yeah, can we get some updated pictures of the 55 gal? I can't wait to see em!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Man i love that sphinx! where in the world did u get that setup pieces?????

Would love to have them


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

I have seen them at petco.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> I have seen them at petco.


yeah, so have i


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

hmm we dont have a petco here well like over an hr away i found some on ebay and in europe! so their cheap enough am getting them there.......


Love the eqyptian decor i am gonna devote a tank to "Stargate Sg-1" 


Now where can i find a relic fish tank decor stargate? hmmm


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

If you find a stargate let me know. It would give a new meaning to the pool of water. LOL


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

LMAO got that right! hmmm ebay searchin i go.......


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

haha that's too cool, I have the same clay jar as you do in the 5 gal tank. I can't use it though, because my pleco gets himself stuck in the hollow parts...sigh.


----------

